# Aquascapes from nature



## George Farmer

I met up with Chris Lukhaup recently, the shrimp legend.  We had a nice chat and he showed me some mindblowing photos of some recent expeditions with Stefan Hummel (Dennerle's plant hunter).  

They invited Jeremy Gay (PFK editor) and me onto an exped next year.  I was literally speechless.

Here's why...


IMG_0751a by Chris Lukhaup, on Flickr


IMG_0316 by Chris Lukhaup, on Flickr


Underwater in Brasil by Chris Lukhaup, on Flickr


Aquarium Natural Brasil by Chris Lukhaup, on Flickr


----------



## BigTom

You're going to need a bigger tank


----------



## George Farmer

BigTom said:
			
		

> You're going to need a bigger tank


   No kidding!  

For me this really would be living the dream.


----------



## Stu Worrall

congrats george  and those are some special images


----------



## andyh

George that first picture is amazing, so much too take in.

Amazing shots 

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

The pics do look stunning. Chris did mention about going on an expedition to Brazil next year to UKAPs members at Vivarium. Does sound like an amazing experience for whoever gets to go!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Seeing these photos before made me look for a underwater case for my canon.
You better not know the price though


----------



## Bobtastic

Wow! I hope you said "YES!!" George!


----------



## SuperWen

other chris lukhaup photos here, video here

can't wait to see the photos when chris and steven hummel (from dennerle) hunting sulawesi shrimp at matano lakes Indonesia last month....!!!


----------



## cheebs

Stunning


----------



## shep1979

the first pic is amazing you dont get to see that to often lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wooooooaaah!


----------



## Fred Dulley

Note the clarity   
Wonder what ppm of CO2 those areas hold.


----------



## ghostsword

What about this one, almost from nature.. 

Clients : Pak Surja
Location : Solo, Jawa Tengah Indonesia
Size : 6 meter x 4 meter x 1,2 meter
Filtration : Vortex chamber
CO2 Injected 30kg x2
Ferts : 500kg Pupuk Dasar Organik
Substrate : Silica sand, Merapi Sand

Plants used :
Microsorium Pteropus Java Fern Mini 1,500 Lempeng (4500 rhizome)
Microsorium Pteropus Java Fern 100 Rhizome Bundel Besar
Microsorium Pteropus lectus 10 Rhizome Bundel Besar
Microsorium Pteropus Windelov 10 Rhizome Bundel Besar
Moss Flame 20 Cup
Moss Peacock 20 Cup
Bolbitis Heudelotii 5 Rhizome Bundel Besar
Echinodorus Uruguayensis / ozeolot 5 Rhizome
Echinodorus Red Special 5 Rhizome
Echinodorus Red Flame 5 Rhizome
Echinodorus Red Rubin Narrow 5 Rhizome
Echinodorus Tenellus - Rhizome Bundel Besar
Echinodorus Mini Swords 50 Rhizome
Crinum Calamistrum 3 Bulb
Staurogyne Portovelho 2,000 Stem Plant
Anubias Nana 200 Rhizome
Anubias Broadleaf 10 Rhizome
Anubias Hastifolia 5 Rhizome
Anubias Gigantea 5 Rhizome
Anubias Minima 5 Rhizome
Anubias Coffefolia 10 Rhizome
Vallisneria nathan 50 Stem Plant Potted
valisneria torta 50 Stem Plant Potted
Saggitaria natan 50 Stem Plant Potted
Saggitaria subulata 50 Stem Plant Potted
Amania Gracilis 50 Stem Plant Potted
Cryptocoryne wendtii brown 200 Stem Plant Potted
Cryptocoryne Becketii 800 Stem Plant Potted
Cryptocoryne wendtii green 1,000 Stem Plant Potted
Cryptocoryne Balansae 200 Stem Plant Potted
Hygrophilla Difformis 50 Stem Plant Potted
Hygrophilla Polysperma sunset 50 Stem Plant Potted
Eustralis Stellata 50 Stem Plant Potted
corymbosa 100 Stem Plant Potted
corymbosa angustifolia 100 Stem Plant Potted
Ludwigia Pantanal 50 Stem Plant Potted
Rotala sp. green 50 Stem Plant Potted
Rotala macandra 50 Stem Plant Potted
foxtail 50 Stem Plant Potted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVThqhPt ... _embedded#!


----------

